# REDRUM Arachnid



## dawson (Feb 29, 2020)

Hello!

I'm pleased to share this up-side-down build as the first of a new format I'm trying.  Inspired by the modular Eurorack system, and other builders around the DIY guitar effect forums, and a childhood obsession with all things transformable/convertible, the pedal works as a stand-alone unit now, but I'm moving towards a rack-style pedal-board with internal patching and power..more on that later, when I've got more than one build like this.

Anyhow, behold:






The Arachnid is a great platform for FV-1 effects, and all 8 of the effect programs I chose to have flashed to my EEPROM are quite fantastic- sounds that have no business coming from something built by a hack like me!  I did the surface-mount soldering myself- it's not nearly as difficult as it looks, so I'd recommend trying, if you haven't yet.

More photos:














The Arachnid is a fancy effect, so I decided it deserved a fancy indicator light: two 5mm orange LED's beneath an 8mm red LED, assembled like so:





Anyhow, this will be more exciting once I've got more effects and a rack built, but this is the first step-
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow!  Nice build!  Very clever with the LEDs.  Did you make the LED holder on a 3D printer?  I see you installed the switch to select Internal or EEPROM patches, good move.  Where did you get the rotary switch and is it continuous rotation?  You might want to lighten up on the solder a little bit.


----------



## Barry (Feb 29, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## dawson (Feb 29, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Wow!  Nice build!  Very clever with the LEDs.  Did you make the LED holder on a 3D printer?  I see you installed the switch to select Internal or EEPROM patches, good move.  Where did you get the rotary switch and is it continuous rotation?  You might want to lighten up on the solder a little bit.



Mr. Bones, thank you for the interest!  The LED holder is indeed a 3d print- as you can see, my printer is a bit..rough around the edges and could use a new nozzle, but after 5 years of being owned by a hack like me, I think it's doing great!  I did install the internal/EEPROM switch- thanks a lot for the help there.

The rotary switch is from Adafruit and it just keeps on spinning, which is incredibly nice as the user, but probably a huge pain for anyone working in the development stage.  They're easy enough to keep track of if you set the switch to position "1," then beep around with your multi-meter to find continuity, then carve an indicator on the rotating handle BEFORE populating and soldering (easier done than said.)  Anyhow, the continuous ones are LOADS better to use in a build that is going to get frequent use, so much better, in fact, that I was willing to make a special order to Adafruit just to get a few of them and the shipping cost was totally worth it.

I will try to lighten up on the solder!  Thanks a lot for taking the time to check out my build and critique my work- I really appreciate it!



Barry said:


> Awesome!



Thank you very much, Mr. Barry!


----------



## zgrav (Feb 29, 2020)

Lots of neat ideas there!  And I really like your case design.  I am looking forward to seeing what you have in mind for the rack mounting.


----------



## cooder (Mar 1, 2020)

Neato! (I already said that elsewhere...  )


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks awesome - very interesting idea on the modular configuration (I think I said that elsewhere too....)


----------



## dawson (Mar 1, 2020)

cooder said:


> Neato! (I already said that elsewhere...  )





JoeR3155 said:


> Looks awesome - very interesting idea on the modular configuration (I think I said that elsewhere too....)


Thanks again, cooder and JoeR3155!  Yes- you've caught me red-handed double-posting..the modular idea stemmed from some other builds on the MBP forum, but it's a PPCB build, so I'm just smearing it all around the internet!


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 1, 2020)

Awesome looking and cleaver idea as well !

Congrats

Mike


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 1, 2020)

dawson said:


> Thanks again, cooder and JoeR3155! Yes- you've caught me red-handed double-posting..the modular idea stemmed from some other builds on the MBP forum, but it's a PPCB build, so I'm just smearing it all around the internet!


Post away!  It's an extremely cool build!


----------

